

Top 5 Reasons to incorporate your startup in Delaware - diegogomes
http://startuplawyer.com/incorporation/top-5-reasons-to-incorporate-in-delaware

======
dmk23
Predictable legal environment that reduces frivolous litigation is really the
biggest factor.

------
diegogomes
Amazing article from our friend @startuplwayer!

